# These Guys Are Heroes



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Freedom of speech is fine but there should be a limit on obnoxiousness and cruelty.

Just my opinion. Yours is welcome.

Reverie

It's Too Bad These Guys Are Even Needed


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Freedom of speech sometimes protects people with freedom of stupidity.

How more disrespectful can you be than to protest at a slain military hero?

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Maybe those protestors should spend some time on patrol like this.....









Maybe they would change their views on our military.

Steve


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

WOW
















how horrible.

you know, I really don't care how you feel about the war in Iraq, you still *MUST* support and honor our men and women in uniform. it's only the lowest of scum that could protest the funeral of a fallen soldier. there are much more appropriate venues to make political statements.

scott


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

This sickens me beyond anything I've ever heard or have seen. Maybe it's time a few of them funeral protestors were planted in the ground. Would they be praising God for those killings as well... I think not.









I thank God everyday for the people who have served our country in the past, the present, and for those who will in the future. From the "minuteman of the revolution" to the troop on the line in the sand, every single one has my deepest respect and gratitude. I owe my very life and freedom to the likes of these and I will never take their service and sacrifice lightly.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I wonder if these people ever heard the saying " Do unto others as you would have them do unto you"?

I expect they'll be shocked on their judgement day when things don't go quite as the've planned.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, guys, I'm with y'all. I think those serving in the military deserve our utmost respect. I'm honored to have served and honor those who continue to serve.

Protestors have the right to protest, but common decency should dictate the limits.

Oh, I forgot, I was talking about *decent *folks.

I am confident their deeds will be judged accordingly one of these days.

Mark


----------



## Henry (Feb 22, 2006)

It's too bad my first post to this site has to be on this topic.

I work for the U.S. Army and my job is to support our soldiers with the best technology I can find and field.

I find it grotesque that a cult like this can call itself a church and do what it's doing. Thank God for the guys on bikes that take their time to help out mourning families and friends. I'm certain that if it were me there I would not be able to keep my cool.

I wonder if these whacko's would be so quick to march had U.S. soldiers not spilled their blood to protect our freedoms. Too bad they are too stoooopid to even consider the concept.

Henry Andrusz


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Let me say first that I am a Veteran and proud of it.

I just want to make sure everybody understands what these idiots are doing since they've been right in my backyard.
They are not protesting the war in Iraq, they are protesting American acceptance of homosexuals.
They claim that god is killing the American troops as punishment for said American acceptance of homosexuals.

I didn't want anybody to think that they are claiming the fallen soldiers are gay as that is not the case.

What you are not seeing in that story is how many funerals they have been to around here and how many confrontations they have had with my pals the bikers. These confrontations have gotten physical and in most cases, the idiots have left the area rather quickly.
The story also does not mention that these same idiots also protested at the funerals of the miners killed at the Sago mine in West Virginia. I wonder why that does'nt make the national news.

The state of Kentucky has a bill pending to prevent protesting within 300 feet of a funeral and I hope it gets passed rather quickly.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

stapless said:


> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well said, Stapless........


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Makes me sick. If they show up here guys I'll need bail money and a new front end for my F350 cause I'm going to need them both. That "church" needs to find their tax exempt status revoked.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The people of the "church" have the same right to protest as anyone else....however it must be done in the proper way. Even if you don't agree with the war you must have consideration for the family of the fallen and be respectful of the lost.

As for all of you that are serving or have served this great country, if you see a Outback with "Fire44" Outbackers.com sticker on it, there is a least a couple of cold ones waiting for you!!!!!

And Y-Guy.....if you need that bail money...give me a call....I might be able to drive it out too you.

Gary


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

My great regret is that too many people will judge all of us Christians by their stupid actions. I sort of remember something about loving your neighbor as yourself. They must have skipped that part.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Freedom of Speech is one thing 
But some people just take it to far
But if it wasn't for those that served our country in the past present and future
Where would we be without the Freedom of Speech
So God bless all that served and those that paid the ultimate price for us
















Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Makes me sick. If they show up here guys I'll need bail money and a new front end for my F350 cause I'm going to need them both. That "church" needs to find their tax exempt status revoked.
> [snapback]83879[/snapback]​


I feel the same as you, Y-Guy. IMHO I think all the protesting should be limited to a rented cow pasture way out in the country, away from anyone. Wonder if the modern day bikers still have any of the little short chains that some of the old bikers use to have.........?


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

It's situations and people like these that frustrate me. As a Christian and a darned nice human being, I'm bound to judge not, love unconditionally and forgive others for their ignorance and the error of their ways AND pray that God, too, will forgive them. That said, I must say that it has taken me more than an hour to even post here because my insides were riled and I didn't want to respond in a manner unlike my nature. Just another trial.... I'm stunned and appalled by the inhumanity of the protestors while so impressed by the compassion and conviction of the Patriot Guard Riders! WOW! I see GOD and the ways of Jesus in those bikers! God love 'em and bless them for taking on this cause! Onward Christian soldiers! RIDE ON, RIGHT ON, brothers!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

tidefan said:


> stapless said:
> 
> 
> > WOW
> ...


Again, very well said, Stapless

Thor


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

When will all this end? Where did common decency and respect go?

It makes me sick....

I do not remember the reception the men returning home from Vietnam got, although my 55 year old cousin has told me a few stories. It's amazing that 35 years later , this same mentality still exists, although now it seems so cruel.

I want to personally meet and greet every man , women, and child that has given their lives for the freedom we all enjoy when I go to heaven...

It will be the longest reception line I've ever been in, but it will be worth it for me, GOD BLESS ALL WHO HAVE GIVEN THE ULITIMATE SACRIFICE!!!

Heaven is that much more special with all those heroes up there.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Freedom of speech doesn't even play into this. It's a complete disrespect for a fellow American and it's bull. I could not imagine being a family member of a fallen soldier and these a**holes show up. I'd kill every one of them. Hats off to the Patriot Guard Riders and to all Veterans. Does anyone know of a website for the riders? I'd support them anyway I can. I don't think the behavior of the so called Christians are what our founding fathers meant when they addressed freedom of speech. I'm floored. Rant over.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Found this link with photos of protesters and Bikers. http://community.webshots.com/album/547043178ZHzWdH/0


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> Found this link with photos of protesters and Bikers. http://community.webshots.com/album/547043178ZHzWdH/0
> [snapback]83983[/snapback]​


NASCAR,

I was just going to post the same link. I think everyone ought to view these pics and read some of the info. I am amazed that I have seen nothing about this "religious" group or the Patriot Guard Riders on FOX News. I can understand the other "networks" and CNN not carrying anything, but not FOX.







Am in the process now of sending Sean Hannity an e-mail to that effect.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Everything you ever wanted to know about my buddies "The Patriot Riders"
Clicky


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Everything you ever wanted to know about my buddies "The Patriot Riders"
> Clicky
> [snapback]83994[/snapback]​


I encourage everyone on this forum to join this organization. Even if you don't ride you contribute just my the number of members. They won't take money anywhere on the site except the store section. Strength in numbers folks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Makes me sick. If they show up here guys I'll need bail money and a new front end for my F350 cause I'm going to need them both. That "church" needs to find their tax exempt status revoked.
> [snapback]83879[/snapback]​


Y-Guy....I got your back on this....and maybe a few more of their backs across the grill of my Suburban.









Who pickets a funeral? Isn't anything sacred anymore?

Whats next for these idiots...banning puppies and children laughing?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Who pickets a funeral? Isn't anything sacred anymore?


Exactly. Same thing with wearing protest T-shirts to the State of the Union or making remarks about the President at Mrs. King's funeral. Common respect and decorum are gone.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The reason I first started this thread is because I had such a visceral reaction to the article when I read it. It was as if our generation has completely forgotten how to be humane to each other.

I am a Christian, a husband, a father, a brother, a coworker, a neighbor and a friend. I lean right on most things, left on very few and in the middle on a lot of things. I welcome other opinions for if I was afraid of other opinions I must not hold my own opinions in high regard. I have friends of every stripe and love to discuss "the issues" with them. In my years in the service I encountered saw plenty of things in this world that bother me. I felt anger at times. I cannot imagine the inhumanity of exposing another human being to my views in their hours of grief. I cannot imagine offering anything other than my love, prayers and support to someone in those circumstances. My spiritual being depends upon me recognizing my obligation to be a comfort to people in need.

It is the responsibility of our citizenship to work against those things we believe to be wrong. It is our responsibility as human being to recognize other people's right to hold their opinions. We must be smart enough, brave enough and caring enough to recognize when it is appropriate to raise our voices in protest.

I don't ride a motorcycle anymore. If there is a funeral in my area I will be there in my truck to stand in the gap between human grief and the influence of evil, political opportunism. We must insure that all people are afforded the time and space to bury their dead. If we don't do this then how can we live?

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Amen


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

This kind of stuff really gets my blood to boil























I fought for this country, to make sure we all had the rights that we do. HOWEVER, DO NOT tell me I'm a coward, spit in my face, call me a murderer, or disrespect my fellow Marines who fought next to me! I fought for that right, but I would not suggest testing how far you can bend it with me!! 
















Y Guy, there is a reason I have a big brush guard on the front of my truck!!!

Many states are trying to write laws that make this type of thing illegal. I say, dont bother! As Cindy Sheehan is busy trying to prove, laws only keep those that give a crap about them in line!! I say, how about the police get in their cruisers, and pull down their blockades, and leave the scene! How about, we let these Marines and Soldiers bury their dead, then deal with these inconsiderate, head up their a**es protesters by themselves!! Lets save tax dollars, and give these guys the right to defend their HONOR!!! I guarantee you, that the first time you see a group of Marines teaching these Morons a lesson on your national news, noone in their right mind will attempt to do it again!!!!!









Sorry to preach, this type of thing just really offends me!!


----------



## Henry (Feb 22, 2006)

I sent the link out to a huge email list of freinds and as of this morning 4 friends (two with bikes) joined.

I don't have a bike, but I'm joining. If these cultists turn up here they'll have a very unwelcome reception. You don't do stuff like this in my neck of the woods. There are plenty of bad things that happen around the Detroit area, but not like this. I work as a civilian for the Army, and if need be I'll convince a few hundred folks here on base to take some time off work and stand guard on a funeral. A day of leave is a cheap price to pay.

God may forgive these slimeballs, but I won't.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Someone earlier in the thread said they were surprized the news folks weren't covering this story. Actually they have, but haven't sensationalized it. After thinking about it, I'm glad, I think the less news coverage given, the better off. My reasoning, the only reason this group has choosen this particular method to spread their message is because they thought it would bring attention to them. If none is given, they will move on. They are also probably looking for someone to "infringe" on their constitutional rights, just so they can file a big "violations my civel rights" lawsuit, Don't get me wrong, I certainly am no condoning what they're doing, and given the opportunity, I'd do my damnest to put a little fear of god on they're sorry butts.

I think one alternative to combat them may be fo a goup of several hundred people to surround their little church in podunckville Kansas every time they have a meeting. and drown out their services with bullhorns, chanting, horn honking and whatever else .

Just my $.02, Regards, Glenn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I read this thread yesterday, and still am at a loss how to respond...

On the one hand, I believe the right to do this very sort of thing is exactly what all our brave soldiers have given their lives for (too bad these a-holes don't appreciate that little factoid!







), for over 200 years now. The freedoms we all hold so dear, and that make this the greatest country in the world, come at a cost. For many it has been at the highest cost, for most of us it is having to live with the crap like this, along with the good.

The other side of me wants to join Y-Guy, Jim and many others and turn these scumbags into hood ornaments (They say my Titan is pretty tough, I'm sure I could collect quite a few!







). It really burns my butt, when people do these things in the name or God? What scripture exactly did they read that told them to be so totally callous towards their fellow man?

Bottom line, I guess, is that if we truely want to be free, we have to respect the right of others to do this sort of thing... They, on the other hand, should not be surprised if the rest of us decide to, um, 'express' ourselves in return!

Reviewing this little rant, I see that I am right back where I started... still at a loss on how to respond...









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: In response to the earlier comment about the 'reception' our troops returning from Vietnam received... It was just as cruel then.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I myself am a veteran. Both my son and son-in-law are currently serving. All I can say is, it is a wonder somebody hasn't already kicked their sorry, worthless behinds back to Kansas.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I really appreciated your comments, Reverie. I probably could have written my son's post for him - oooooooh, I knew his blood would boil when he saw that. I'm still fuming and wondering what we can do that will truly make a difference! In my local area, we still pull off the road and respectfully allow the funeral procession to pass. Many, including me, say a prayer for the families and friends of the departed. Now that's just out of respect for the deceased. Add to the mix that the deceased died serving our country and each of us and that his family had a big part in facilitating his service to us. I'm still just heartsick for those families!!!!!


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I was a Marine. Now I am a Cop. And I have been face to face with Fred Phelps, who is the "leader" of this band of idiots. They are complete and utter morons.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

An 'ex' Marine and now a Cop. We know who won that stare down.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Interesting analogy. You know what I remember most about the moment? They stunk really bad!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Dont mean to get technical, but no such thing as an "ex' Marine. Once a Marine, always a Marine!

Semper Fi!!

PS I know what you were getting at


----------

